# amana refridge ice maker problem



## dmoney (Sep 12, 2007)

My fridge has decided not to make ice. The drinking water part of it works o.k., so i decided to replace the entire water valve selunoid coil thing in the back and when i did that absolutely no water comes out of the icemaker or drinking water compartment. So I put the old one in again to see what would happen and again nothing works. If the water valve is nothe problem and the selunoid coil is not broken....what else could be the reason it stopped all the sudden? There are no crinks in the line, the screen in the ater valve is clean...any ideas? thanks


----------



## fridgeman (Sep 12, 2007)

what fridge is it? can you get any wiring diagrams?..hopefully you chose the right coil to check with? it may not be correct and to weak to lift the valve....
when the coil is energised you should be able to hover the end of a small flat screwdriver over it and feel and hear the magnetic pull, which should test the coil...if still no water, then the valve itself is knackerd..try disconecting the water before the coil if possible and quickly to see if you have water there...cheers mitch


----------

